# Lets Support Our Girls Guys!!!



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.esquire.com/women/the-se.../round-of-64/stacy-keibler-vs-arianny-celeste

VOTE THERE FOR ARIANNY!! she is currently #11

http://www.esquire.com/cm/esquire/data/G7/esquire-sexiest-woman-alive-bracket-2011.pdf

There is the complete bracket.

Damn Arianny has some crazy competition. Only reason il vote for her is because of the UFC. I think we need to support our girls whether we think they are the prettiest or not.

SO GO OUT AND VOTE FOR ARIANNY!! 

We dont want her losing to some WWE chick do we?

Was looking at the Brackets. If Arianny wins the first round then there is a good chance is going to go up against Beyonce next.

Thats going to be tough since + sized people love Beyonce.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

List is rigged. Some of those photos are crap.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> List is rigged. Some of those photos are crap.


I imagine people are not just voting based on those pictures. Most those girls are known so i am sure people already know who they think is hotter.

So there isnt anything rigged. I hate those kind of statements lmao.


Support our girl or dont.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Feck it. I was sure to give her my vote but against the amazing Stacy Keibler?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Feck it. I was sure to give her my vote but against the amazing Stacy Keibler?


WWE girl... or

OUR UFC OCTAGON GIRL!! THAT BLOWS KISSES AT US.!!

I guess some people just arnt loyal like me. To me being loyal is as easy as breathing. Tisk tisk tisk... you should be ashamed.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Feck it. I was sure to give her my vote but against the amazing Stacy Keibler?


Serious. 

This bracketing is rigged. Amber Heard and Olivia Wilde in round 1? Is this the StrikeForce HW GP?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> WWE girl... or
> 
> OUR UFC OCTAGON GIRL!! THAT BLOWS KISSES AT US.!!
> 
> I guess some people just arnt loyal like me. To me being loyal is as easy as breathing. Tisk tisk tisk... you should be ashamed.


I watched WWE more than i have watched MMA so far. Stacy Keibler is truly something else. :thumb02:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

> Lets Support Our Girls Guys!!!


I could not agree more


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Why would I vote for her just because shes a UFC ring girl? I'll vote for who ever I thinks hotter and Stacey Keibler is way hotter.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

i love the ufc but there are things in this world that no matter how much u love something you gotta use your head. Arianny is hot but stacey keibler is on another level. Plus i support stacey kiebler as a wwe fan back in the days way before arianny.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

WAIT A SECOND!

Jessica Alba vs Kristen Bell in the first round, i knew the world couldnt stand that. 
Seriously how do they end up in the first round, thats place one and two of the world PERIOD


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

man I hoped it was a petition to keep female MMA alive within SF/Zuffa and why not a bout every now and then in UFC...

Anyway, voted for our hottie ^^


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Why would I vote for her just because shes a UFC ring girl? I'll vote for who ever I thinks hotter and Stacey Keibler is way hotter.


What Mckeever said! Stacey Is leagues ahead of Arianny


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

YOU GUYS ALL SICKEN ME!!!

NO DAMN LOYALTY!!! THIS IS WHERE MMA FANS UNITE AND SUPPORT OUR GIRLS EVEN IF WE DONT THINK THEY ARE THE HOTTEST. WE ARE SUPPOSED TO PROVE THAT WE ARE THE BEST FANS IN THE WORLD.

but instead you guys shamed yourselves.

This is going to hurt me more then it hurts you guys.

WWW.WWE.COM

Please pack all your posts and move out. I cant stand seeing you guys in this forum anymore.



:sad02:

DONT LOOK AT ME!! JUST LEAVE ME ALONE.!!

*Later that night*

:drink02:

*Really later that night*

:sarcastic05:


----------



## BJ Penn 101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I voted for Arianny and Taylor Swift .


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry man, I changed my vote from Cesar Gracie to AKA because of your thread, but when it comes to such important things as who is hotter... man, I have to follow my... you know... penis. STACY FTW!!!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

thread fails hard with no pics


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> thread fails hard with no pics












VS


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry I voted for Stacey Keibler... She is top 4 hottest on that ENTIRE list.. What I wouldn't give for 15 minutes with her.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I voted Kiebler, she's hotter.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha, wow... this thread kinda backfired, didn't it?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah.  I opened that link to vote for Arianny though. That must mean something.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Yeah.  I opened that link to vote for Arianny though. That must mean something.


No... it doesnt.


Pack your posts and move out please.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> No... it doesnt.
> 
> 
> Pack your posts and move out please.


If it helps, my lazy ass didn't vote for either of them. :thumb02:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

After reading the title I came here to bash Women's MMA some more.

Instead I got to oogle some hotties..... Am I sexist? :confused02:

EDIT: lol I voted on every matchup. Even if Arriany wins her first round matchup, Erin Andrews is taking the Sports/Music division easy.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

That WEC-turned-UFC ring girl Brittany is hotter than any of them by far. I don't know her whole name or if she's on that poll but she's srsly like top 2 in the world for hotness. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> That WEC-turned-UFC ring girl Brittany is hotter than any of them by far. I don't know her whole name or if she's on that poll but she's srsly like top 2 in the world for hotness. :thumb02:


Brittney Palmer. She is TOO fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> That WEC-turned-UFC ring girl Brittany is hotter than any of them by far. I don't know her whole name or if she's on that poll but she's srsly like top 2 in the world for hotness. :thumb02:





Rauno said:


> Brittney Palmer. She is TOO fine. :thumbsup:


its weird. Obviously i find Palmer hot but she isnt that hot to me by any means. I find arianny better :confused05:


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

you're crazy, Britney Palmer is the real deal Holifield.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Brittney Palmer, that's the one, thanks Rauno. :thumb02:




She doesn't "photograph" as well as the others I think but IRL and in video she's absolutely worlds hotter than Arianny. She's got a rare gorgeous-with-cuteness look and she smiles like she means it. You wanna hug her and fck her at the same time, m i rite? :thumb02:


















And I think Carano is a total shut-out over Arianny too. Tell me she doesn't ooze sex appeal:











Guy or girl you're getting a little bit worked up over that gif.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

She's gotten pretty chunky. I'd take Brittany over Arianny too.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i voted Stacy too.... sorry but she is hotter...


and that list is so bunk... big ass'd Kim "i am famous cuz i let a dude piss on me" Kardashian is a #2 seed? that said i went all Dancing with the Stars and voted for Bristol Palin. not cuz i find her more attractive or anything, i dont find either of those two attractive, but i think it would be funny for Bristol to beat Kim. I think you should all do the same, next round Bristol will be out anyways.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Stacy Keibler is miiiiiles ahead of Arianny. Im sorry but god damn, those legs, dat ass, that face.... she is ******* perfect.

Pics Incoming:


----------

